# P. murinus variants



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

It has been brought to my attention that there are different colour variants of P. murinus and someone has mentioned that mine is perhaps the ugly coloured one. Could anyone tell me what it is from a photo?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

There's no such thing as an ugly pterinochilus murinus, whichever colour form it comes in..
I may have asked if yours was a ncf at one point, said nowt about it being an ugly though...


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

Am I right in thinking they are all dark when spiderlings?

I have just bought a rcf P.Murinus from the spidershop and that is dark with a small orange patch on the abdomen. Hard to see it against the substrate lol.

Maybe you could contact the seller and thay may know the colour form.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Payne said:


> It has been brought to my attention that there are different colour variants of P. murinus and someone has mentioned that mine is perhaps the ugly coloured one.


1) There is no such thing as an ugly P murinus . . .BITE YOUR TONGUE !!!

2) The tank looks to be extremely large for a small sling like that

3) That is WAY to much humidity and/or water on the side of the tank for that species.

4) All P murinus are the dark brown colour when slings, they will usually start to get their adult colours at around 1 inch and by 2 inches they will have the full colouration.

5) The dark colour form are selling for 80 euro for a 1cm sling in Germany at the moment, so it is extremely unlikely that you have one of those.,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

I've heard of the dark form starting to pop up in the hobby. I'm sure the price will soon drop if they breed anything like the reds and normals.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

There are 4 colour forms in the hobby but considering these come from 13 African countries its quite likely there are more colour variants.

Usambara Mountains Variant (UMV)
Typical Colour Form (TCF)
Red Colour Form (RCF)
Dark Colour Form (DCF)


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> There are 4 colour forms in the hobby but considering these come from 13 African countries its quite likely there are more colour variants.
> 
> Usambara Mountains Variant (UMV)
> Typical Colour Form (TCF)
> ...


Would you say that whats being sold over here as ncf would be the same as typical,?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

yes, normal/typical although tbh the red colour form is the more common.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

PeterUK said:


> 1) There is no such thing as an ugly P murinus . . .BITE YOUR TONGUE !!!
> 
> 2) The tank looks to be extremely large for a small sling like that
> 
> ...


Yes I know that water vapour has been long gone, it had come from the substrate. And I wasn't aware there was such a thing as 'too big' but the sling has a webbed up hide under a very small bit of cork bark.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Payne said:


> I wasn't aware there was such a thing as 'too big' .


There isnt but a small sling in such a large tank would normally have some trouble finding the food unless you dropped in directly in its web. Heavy webbers like murinus and especially sling will rarely venture much out of the web.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Payne said:


> Yes I know that water vapour has been long gone, it had come from the substrate. And I wasn't aware there was such a thing as 'too big' but the sling has a webbed up hide under a very small bit of cork bark.


Was it coconut fibre?


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

PeterUK said:


> There isnt but a small sling in such a large tank would normally have some trouble finding the food unless you dropped in directly in its web. Heavy webbers like murinus and especially sling will rarely venture much out of the web.


It seems to snap it up whenever there's something there, but if I notice something being left for a day I'll reconsider it.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Was it coconut fibre?


No it was spider life.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Payne said:


> No it was spider life.


 
Never heard of it.

Do you need to soak it?


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> Do you need to soak it?


Nope.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> Do you need to soak it?


no its dry comes in a bag get it from wilkos 4.99 a bag


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Spider life comes as a damp substrate just like potting soil.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

muska2510 said:


> no its dry comes in a bag get it from wilkos 4.99 a bag


Never tried it.

Any good?


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

I got a bag fairly recently, I didn't really like the look of the white specks in it, and it seems its just a peaty/soil/fine bark chip mix other than that, but I could be wrong. I prefer mixing these types of subs together myself if I want to get a slightly more solid bed than coco fibre...


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Adam B Jones said:


> I got a bag fairly recently, I didn't really like the look of the white specks in it, and it seems its just a peaty/soil/fine bark chip mix other than that, but I could be wrong. I prefer mixing these types of subs together myself if I want to get a slightly more solid bed than coco fibre...


I agree, I stopped using the stuff because of that. It looks crap when it dries out so I switched to peat.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't think I will bother with it then.

I am a bit boring.

I tend just to use the coconut fibre + find it works just dandy.


----------

